# A New National Slingshot Organization



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

There was discussion on the forum that a new National Slingshot organization was going to be discussed at ECST. I was not able to be a part of those conversations if they took place and would very much like to be a part of that discussion going forward.

I know that there are many pros and cons to having such an organization. If those that were a part of that discussion wouldn't mind sharing the information, i am sure that there are many other enthusiasts who are ready to donate their time and energy in its creation. Let's continue this dialogue.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would donate all my free time to such a thing and participate in any way I can.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I would donate all my free time to such a thing and participate in any way I can.


Me too, just let us know.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

The conclusion we came to at this time, is to not start another organization. That its probably better to start a group to help organize tournaments.

I spoke to Ray Priest a week ago, for about 45 minutes. We discussed the current state of the sport, and I expressed my concern over the lack of support from the NSA.

I also voiced my opinion regarding NSA membership fees, and how state reps are not able to give anything in return to new members for their fees, other than saying " you are now a member of the NSA".

I mentioned the upcoming tournament and how I was going to stick my neck out to make sure it took place.

I informed him that there have been discussions of another organization being formed, but I felt that maybe the NSA needed to hear some feedback, to see of we can get them pointed in the right direction first.

I asked him what was wrong with promoting conventional slingshot shooting? At the end of the conversation, he was understanding my point of view. He said he was going to have a discussion with Chief, and that maybe a conference call would be justified in the near future.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think you're taking a smart approach. Reforming what already exists is often easier than starting from scratch, especially while the NSA still exsists.
"Conventional slingshot shooting" which is cheap, quiet, can be done almost anywhere and is challenging yet fun is the way to draw people in. Not thousand pound pull slingshots and make-believe big game kills.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

I think Jay has shown us the direction with his excellent preparations & structure of the ECSTs. We now seem to have a very active & interested group of tourney players who are willing to share in the set-ups and work. So why not an "American Slingshot Tournament Federation"? I've seen the same exact situation with the US All-Round Weightlifting Association (USAWA on the web), which we weightlifting competitors formed nearly 25 years ago, and is still going strong. All it takes is enthusiasm for the sport (which we already have) and a willingness to travel a bit to ensure decent turnouts at these get-togethers ; no dues, no bigwigs, no egos or disharmony. Announcements, results, and write-ups could easily be taken care of via computer!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I will give this six months. If significant changes are not made we will start doing our own thing. I already have a domain name purchased for such an endeavor. However I would like the one currently in place to succeed.

I am 100% committed to this. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help out.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I will support it either way. I do believe the current association needs some real changes made.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hopefully, Ray Priest will talk some sense into Chief aj about changing the format of the NSA.
I think Chief should focus more on promoting slingshot events around the country. 
State representatives could be more involved to host slingshot events in their areas. 
I know Cheifaj (John Huffer) and Ray Priest. They both are good men, and love slingshots. Both of these guys have helped me
greatly in my slingshot endeavor, and still do.
I think all we have to do is let them know what we have in mind for the NSA.
I, myself, am thinking of having a shoot here this summer for anyone who wants to come, just for fun, and donate some of my slingshots for prizes.
With a little backing from the NSA, it would be even better for slingshot promotion.
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd join and share what little info I've garnered over the years!


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

In his post above, Tom (Bunnybuster) has the right idea - just fun meets ,held in scattered locales, for all those dedicated to our sport. In fact, it is this "homey" feel that we crave , rather than a cut & dry, hardnose competition. From the ECST my take on it, is that the slingshot community is more of a "family" ,anyway, not a mega-serious group of self proclaimed superstars. Sure we have our great shooters, but the get togethers embraces us relative novices just as quickly, and provides a learning experience & social outlet for EVERYBODY! And if we all share in the set up &monetary support these events can go down smoothly and increase in frequency. It could be said that we need" all Indians and no chiefs"! By the way, Tom and his wife are about the nicest people in the sport and will do a heckuva job in their beautiful area with such a summer event!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

What everyone should do, is email either Chief AJ or Ray Priest, and inform them your feelings regarding the NSA. Numbers speak volumns. The more people voicing their opinions, the quicker it will become their priority.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Guys, I just came back from a job related trip to Portugal and had limited web access (cell phone), so I couldn't join the discussion beforehand.

If you ask me, a slingshot organization isn't really needed at this stage of our hobby. Lots of people don't like to have firm rules and stuff. They just want to go out and shoot. Shooting is more fun with some equally minded friends, though.

I think what we need right now is more tournaments, plain and simple. I don't care if a tournament is offcially "approved" by any kind of organization or not, as long as there is a bunch of shooters having fun competing.

Organizing a tournament is not the hardest thing in the world, and if done right can be fairly inexpensive. But there are some things people need to know in order to make the tournament a success. We have a few people that have the necessary experience, the ECST team (Jay, Patty, Gary and the others) beeing the most qualified people in that regard.

So let us simply find a way to offer free assistance to those who think about hosting a tournament. Things like backstops, targets, suitable rules that may or may not be adopted (just shared experiences, really). The NSA can continue with whatever they do, I say let us not get in the way. We could simply start a subforum about how to organize a tournament. Free advise to interest fellows.

I don't want to critizise the NSA, simply because I haven't had any involvement with them so far. I just think we don't need formalism at all. Part of the fun is that slingshooting has this charming underground aproach. It would be a shame if this element ever gets lost because our sport grows so fast.

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You make a compelling argument Joerg. I am going to change the name of the Regional Events forum to Regional Tournaments and Events.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I find it interesting that you are worried about the sport growing too quickly joerg considering that probably the main reason for its expansion is you


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree with what Joerg said 100%.

@Gwilym -- I don't think he's against growth -- it's regimentation he's against. Me too!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I agree with what Joerg said 100%.
> 
> @Gwilym -- I don't think he's against growth -- it's regimentation he's against. Me too!


Yeah I agree with you both its just his message suggested he thought fast growth was a bad thing and I thought it was slightly Ironic. I like joerg and his vids and he is how I found this forum. Just trying to point out the irony


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Guys, I just came back from a job related trip to Portugal and had limited web access (cell phone), so I couldn't join the discussion beforehand.
> 
> If you ask me, a slingshot organization isn't really needed at this stage of our hobby. Lots of people don't like to have firm rules and stuff. They just want to go out and shoot. Shooting is more fun with some equally minded friends, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would love to see tournaments in the UK.

Anyone have any ideas if there has been anything happen about organising such a thing?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Guess my idea is not what people have in mind.
Oh well. 
I will have a shoot here, this summer for local enthusiasts, who are interested in slingshots.
There are more interested shooters than you may think.
John Mckean thinks alot like me. It isn`t about money and super trophys to be had. It is about having fun ,and incorporating families and kids, to the sport. Comaraderie is key to having fun. Isn`t this what it is all about? That is my belief.
Sure..I make and sell slingshots. That is not why I love the sport so much. The people I have met, in person, and so many other enthusiasts around the world, I talk to, keeps me intriqued with it all. 
For sure, carving slingshots is one of the things I like to do best,, Besides shooting them


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

TOM-YOU HAVIN A SHOOT? I'll pick up McKean and we'll be there along with Peresh and his family and Phil and.........







Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Small get togethers are cool, but so are tournaments. There are lots of folks that admire mantle pieces and wall hangers. Growth is a good thing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I dont think the point of an organization is to dominate all things slingshots. The point is to have some standard regulations like target design, tournament rules etc. Getting together with buddies to shoot is great! But we need standardized competition. Lets make this fun.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Flatband said:


> TOM-YOU HAVIN A SHOOT? I'll pick up McKean and we'll be there along with Peresh and his family and Phil and.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gary,
Who knows? What do you call a shoot?
I call it fun. Thropys are fun too


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> TOM-YOU HAVIN A SHOOT? I'll pick up McKean and we'll be there along with Peresh and his family and Phil and.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary,
Who knows? What do you call a shoot?
I call it fun. Thropys are fun too








[/quote]

Tom, I'm in if you have a get together, I'll be there with the gang from NY and NJ.
Philly


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Tom,

The NY/NJ gang is getting together this Saturday. Why dont you come down and join us for a shoot?

Arjun


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Heck BB I'll even try to get there...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Heck BB I'll even try to get there...


Be great to have you and Tom Harp, we have a great group and shoot all day after a good breakfast. 
Philly


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

philly said:


> Heck BB I'll even try to get there...


Be great to have you and Tom Harp, we have a great group and shoot all day after a good breakfast. 
Philly
[/quote]

I meant Bunny Buster's event if he has one this summer Philly, All ready checked and have plans this weekend







but I'm going to try for the next get together with you guys too....


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Heck BB I'll even try to get there...


Be great to have you and Tom Harp, we have a great group and shoot all day after a good breakfast. 
Philly
[/quote]

I meant Bunny Buster's event if he has one this summer Philly, All ready checked and have plans this weekend







but I'm going to try for the next get together with you guys too....
[/quote]

Sounds like a plan.
Philly


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Growth is a wonderful thing, but it has to be managed right or else the fire may burn itself out quickly.

Standardization is needed at some point, and only for the few of us that want to focus on serious target shooting as an "olympic" discipline. But I believe we haven't reached that spot yet. I mean, at the ECST we had the 3D course, with targets hanging high up in the tree and so on, totally new and great fun. Denis the Menace was a blast, too! Why shouldn't a tournament host have this kind of freedom instead of beeing limited to what an organization has defined?

At this stage it is important to get as many people interested in slingshots as possible. Hunters, target shooters, BB shooters, rock shooters, collectors, craftsmen - anything goes. Only a small part of these enthusiasts will eventually want to participate in official, standardized tournaments. Which is fine once we get to that point - the rest of us (myself included) will simply sit in awe and look at the marksmanship reached by the top notch shooters.

But we are far away from that stage, and will be for many years probably. So let us enjoy beeing a part of the crazy, wild stage of a young sport. These spontaneous meetings I see springing up right now are fantastic and EXACTLY what we need. Great job!

Jörg


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree with Joerg...







Oh my God next thing you know I'll be out shooting machettes.....just kidding, I prefer broadswords.
I can understand that there are those out there who want to test their skills against marksmen in a organized and standardized competition, I mean after all thats how you tell whose the best....and more power to you...
Me I know I'm not the best, maybe the worst but I dont need to test that, I just want to shoot some marbles, shoot the bull and have fun, thats what the "sport " is to me, a chance to get a little of my childhood back before it's too late....I dont need the NSA, BSA, NSr QVC for that just guys like Flatband, Bunnybuster, Jay, Pete, Dayhiker, Jmp and others.
For those who want a organized sport go for it, and good luck, me I'll be denting my shed and shooting pizza boxes.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I will do the same as harpersgrace, for the most part. One big exception: I will go to as many shootings and tournaments as possible, just for the fun to shoot alongside with others and for the camaderie. It'salso great to see, even try out, the frames others make.

I am simply not good enough to compete, and as much as I'd like to become that good, I am unwilling to pay the price - endless practice. Cans and pizza boxes make GREAT targets in any case!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Ferret there is a gye in chesterfield who runs a catapult club ? i met him last year at the chattsworth house game fair hope to see him this year and start some talking on this subject . i have my own venue both out doors and in doors at my home in sheffield barn 180ft long x 40 ft wide and 9 acers of land Pub 200 yard from my home ? this gye has all the targets we need so with a bit of luck it may just come off Pete


Ferret1959 said:


> I would love to see tournaments in the UK.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas if there has been anything happen about organising such a thing?


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> I would love to see tournaments in the UK.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas if there has been anything happen about organising such a thing?


[/quote]
That sounds brilliant pete I will definitely try and attend.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

We have gotten off topic a bit. Voice your concerns to [email protected] to see if we can start receiving some support for our activities.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

ArjunD said:


> Tom,
> 
> The NY/NJ gang is getting together this Saturday. Why dont you come down and join us for a shoot?
> 
> Arjun


Arjun,
I sure would like shoot with you guys, but this weekend, my grandboys want to go fishing...and we are gonna catch some fish








We always have slingshots to shoot when the fish are not biting








Maybe this summer..you and your parents can come over here and shoot and fish with us here?
We dont go far to do either one.
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> I would love to see tournaments in the UK.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas if there has been anything happen about organising such a thing?


[/quote]

That sounds great.
Can you let me know when things get going please?
Thanks.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

is there any progress on this new or revitalized organization??
i can't find any info on becoming a member of something like that, i'm
happy to be a member of this forum and i think it would be cool to have
a place in a large association like NSA


----------

